# 300th Anniversary of Masonry



## CLewey44 (Feb 1, 2017)

http://www.themasonicroundtable.com/tmr300/

This is a link to the Masonic Roundtable's page that is hosting an event in honor of the 300th anniversary of Freemasonry. It is supposed to have some great speakers and a fun weekend. Not sure if I'm going or not but any brothers that are in this area may consider. Supposed to be very good.


----------



## goomba (Feb 1, 2017)

My lodge is within 30 minutes of  there.  However, we are planning a lodge trip that will probably be that weekend.  You can't win them all.


----------



## Bro-greg (Feb 4, 2017)

This bro smalls hailing from Goodhope lodge 376 Hemingway SC  i see you are from Fairport is that freeport because i lived in Roosevelt. Is that near there?


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Roosevelt. It live in Fairport, NY.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 4, 2017)

Am I just too grumpy if I point out it's not the 300th anniversary of Freemasonry, but of the English GLs?


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 4, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Am I just too grumpy if I point out it's not the 300th anniversary of Freemasonry, but of the English GLs?


I think you are pointing out something of relevance for sure. But I guess 1717 is sort of the "(un)official" year, right?


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, though I'm a UGLE Mason, no, it is not even unofficial anniversary of Freemasonry, as warrants were all ready being granted in Scotland, and minutes are extant from 1599


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 5, 2017)

Sadly, this sound bite is going around. The conference at UCLA is "300 Years of Freemasonry."


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmmm I did not know that. People use any excuse to throw an event.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 5, 2017)

I knew speculative had been around before 1717 but I always thought that was the official year. About as official as Area 51 not existing all those years.  (that should stir the tin-foilers)


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 5, 2017)

Think about it; four lodges decided to create a grand lodge. That basic premise proves that the lodges were formed prior to 1717. What this anniversary celebrates is 300 years of grand lodge organization, not Masonry or Freemasonry itself.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 5, 2017)

http://www.standrew518.co.uk/address/John.php


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 8, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> What this anniversary celebrates is 300 years of grand lodge organization, not Masonry or Freemasonry itself.


This is the way that it is presented here in Kentucky.


----------

